# Connecting external hdd to PS3 through USB and to PC = esata work or not?



## kid41212003 (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to connect my external hdd to my ps3 and pc at the same time, will it work?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know if a PS3 has some special USB kung fu, but if you were to say you wanted to have 2 pc's share the same drive, I'd say, no way, no how.  At least not at the same time.  There are KVM switches that have a USB hub that can be switched with the keybd/mouse/video.  That way you can share something like an external drive, but there is no way for 2 machines to access it at the same time unless you put it on a NAS server or something like that.


----------



## shriprospi (Sep 29, 2009)

Great little topic.
And Nice work--thank you for sharing- for me this makes perfect sense though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

one system at a time, you cant have the same drive running via USB and E-sata at the same time.

(or any other combination you can come up with, its one system at a time)


----------

